# Open source driver for Radeon X1250

## BB_DaKraxor

Hi,

I've spent an awfully long time trying to get my ATI Radeon X1250 video card working on a 64-bit Gentoo.

If I use a 32-bit distro, the card works just fine, but not on 64-bit. I've tried the newest version of both xf86-video-ati (radeon) and xf86-video-radeonhd (radeonhd) drivers but can't get direct rendering working with them. Strangely, the X server does not report any errors, in fact Xorg.0.log tells me that DRI is loaded fine. glxinfo however reports no direct rendering and glxgears obviously shows that glxinfo was right.

Do you have any ideas how to make DRI work? (I don't really care about the radeon vs. radeonhd fight, I'll use the driver which works first.)

The exact versions I used: xf86-video-ati-6.9.0 (dri USE flag enabled) and xf86-video-radeonhd-1.2.3

Here is my xorg.conf:

```
Section "ServerLayout"

   Identifier   "Main Layout"

   Screen      "RadeonHD Screen"

   InputDevice   "USB Mouse"

   InputDevice   "Built-in Keyboard"

   InputDevice   "Synaptics Touchpad"

EndSection

Section "Files"

   RgbPath      "/usr/share/X11/rgb"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/local"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/misc"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/Type1"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/TTF"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi"

EndSection

Section "Module"

   Load      "dbe"

   SubSection   "extmod"

      Option   "omit xfree86-dga"

   EndSubSection

   Load      "type1"

   Load      "freetype"

   Load      "dri"

   Load      "drm"

   Load      "glx"

EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"

   Option      "EstimateSizesAggresively"   "4"

   Option      "AIGLX"      "off"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier   "USB Mouse"

   Driver      "mouse"

   Option      "ZAxisMapping"   "4 5"

   Option      "Protocol"   "ImPS/2"

   Option      "Device"   "/dev/input/mice"

   Option      "Emulate3Buttons"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier   "Synaptics Touchpad"

   Driver      "synaptics"

   Option      "SendCoreEvents"   "true"

   Option      "Device"   "/dev/psaux"

   Option      "Protocol"   "auto-dev"

   Option      "HorizEdgeScroll"   "0"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier   "Built-in Keyboard"

   Driver      "keyboard"

   Option      "AutoRepeat"   "300 40"

   Option      "XkbModel"   "pc105"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

   Identifier   "Built-in Monitor"

   HorizSync   30.0 - 64.0

   VertRefresh   50.0 - 100.0

   Option      "ModelName"   "Built-in HP Monitor"

EndSection

Section "Device"

   Identifier   "ATI Radeon Xpress 1250"

   Driver      "radeonhd"

   Option      "DRI"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier   "RadeonHD Screen"

   Device      "ATI Radeon Xpress 1250"

   Monitor      "Built-in Monitor"

   DefaultDepth   24

   SubSection "Display"

      ViewPort   0 0

      Depth      24

   EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "DRI"

   Mode   0666

EndSection

Section "Extensions"

   Option      "Composite"   "false"

EndSection

```

As the Xorg log files are really long I decided not to post them here but upload them to a server, hope this doesn't bother anyone:

http://hippy.csoma.elte.hu/~kraxor/gentoo/Xorg.radeonhd.log

http://hippy.csoma.elte.hu/~kraxor/gentoo/Xorg.radeon.log

Thanks in advance!

----------

## BB_DaKraxor

Forgot to mention: glxgears, glxinfo, fgl_glxgears and fglrxinfo all quit with a segmentation fault. It might be relevant...

(I've been using fglrx for a while, but I've got rid of it, so the fglrx module is not loaded into my kernel!)

----------

## cyrillic

You might want to try updating the rest of your Xorg components to go along with the video driver you are using.

Direct rendering works fine on my Radeon X1300 using libdrm-2.4.1 , mesa-7.2 , xorg-server-1.5.3 , xf86-video-radeonhd-1.2.3 , vanilla-sources-2.6.28-rc5 , etc.

----------

## BB_DaKraxor

I've unmasked the packages you mentioned and more, upgraded them but the results are the same (glxgears and glxinfo exit with segfault, no direct rendering, ...).

----------

## cyrillic

What is the output of

```
# eselect opengl list 
```

If you still have some remnants of fglrx, that could be causing problems.

----------

## BB_DaKraxor

```
$ eselect opengl list

Available OpenGL implementations:

  [1]   xorg-x11 *

```

I've removed x11-drivers/ati-drivers using emerge -C. I've also recompiled my kernel since I've last used fglrx. However, locate fglrx still tells me there are some files left:

```
$ locate fglrx

/usr/bin/fglrxinfo

/usr/lib64/xorg/libfglrx_pp.so.1.0

/usr/lib64/xorg/libfglrx_gamma.so.1.0

/usr/lib64/xorg/libfglrx_tvout.a

/usr/lib64/xorg/libfglrx_gamma.a

/usr/lib64/xorg/libfglrx_tvout.so.1.0

/usr/lib64/xorg/libfglrx_dm.so.1.0

/usr/lib64/xorg/libfglrx_gamma.so.1

/usr/lib64/xorg/libfglrx_tvout.so.1

/usr/lib64/xorg/libfglrx_pp.a

/usr/lib64/xorg/libfglrx_dm.a

/usr/lib64/modules/dri/fglrx_dri.so

/usr/lib32/xorg/libfglrx_pp.so.1.0

/usr/lib32/xorg/libfglrx_gamma.so.1.0

/usr/lib32/xorg/libfglrx_tvout.a

/usr/lib32/xorg/libfglrx_gamma.a

/usr/lib32/xorg/libfglrx_tvout.so.1.0

/usr/lib32/xorg/libfglrx_dm.so.1.0

/usr/lib32/xorg/libfglrx_gamma.so.1

/usr/lib32/xorg/libfglrx_tvout.so.1

/usr/lib32/xorg/libfglrx_pp.a

/usr/lib32/xorg/libfglrx_dm.a

/usr/src/ati/fglrx_sample_source.tgz

/usr/share/ati/fglrx-install.log

/usr/share/ati/fglrx-uninstall.sh

/usr/portage/x11-apps/ati-drivers-extra/files/fglrx_pp_proto.h

/lib64/modules/2.6.25-gentoo-r7kraxor64G-08/kernel/drivers/char/drm/fglrx.ko

/var/cache/man/cat1/fglrx_xgamma.1.lzma

/etc/profile.d/ati-fglrx.sh

```

Do you think they're related?

----------

## cyrillic

I think removing all those leftover fglrx files would fix the segfaults you are experiencing.

----------

## BB_DaKraxor

Well, it sure did fix the segfaults but in an even worse way - now I can't start X at all because my computer freezes. I think I'll try to recompile X and the video driver.

----------

## scrooge

When I switched to xf86-video-ati I had to remove opengl related symlinks from /usr/lib that fglrx had left there. X wouldn't even start without doing it. Good thing they were flashing in red like christmas lights when I checked it.

Oh and read http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/dri-howto.xml

----------

## yojimbosteel

I am also trying to install open source drivers for my Radeon X1250 on a 64-bit system, but I can't find any documentation that states that my card is supported. Has anyone successfully done this? If so point me to some guides pls  :Wink: 

----------

## BB_DaKraxor

Both "radeon" and "radeonhd" support X1250. I have X1250 and use radeonhd, but radeon provides about the same performance. However, the performance of 3D acceleration is not as satisfying as fglrx used to be. Sadly, we can't use fglrx because they dropped X1250 to legacy, and catalyst 9.3 (the last package that supported X1250) does not work with the latest Xorg (>=1.6) and kernel (>=2.6.29).

Anyway, to use radeon or radeonhd, just install x11-drivers/xf86-video-ati or x11-drivers/xf86-video-radeonhd, and edit the Driver section of your xorg.conf.

If you have used fglrx before, then you need to get rid of it. Also heard rumors stating that you need to reboot your computer to remove the fglrx module (simply rmmod does not unload it completely for some reason).

----------

## yojimbosteel

That's good to hear, thanks for the advice. I'm curious, when you say 3D performance isn't as good is that only with certain programs or just overall? What's different?

----------

## Hibbelharry

Simple cause: There is currently no real shader support for your card in the OSS driver. This should change when Gallium3D gets finished. Unfortunately this will take 10-12 months from now based on good guesses.

On a sidenote: 2D Performance is quite a lot better compared to fglrx and xv functions do work well in OSS drivers. You will also get KMS and DRI2 as goodies in a near timeframe. Things are quite shaping up nowadays  :Smile: 

----------

